# Question??? Thinking of relocating to Atlanta



## jazzycoder (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi my fellow AAPC memembers:

 I am currently living in Alabama and trying to find a job here is very hard and as a coder is even harder. I am thinking about moving to the Atlanta area and just wanted to get the opinions of some coders that live in the Atlanta about the job market.

thanks


----------



## rthames052006 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Local Chapter guidance*



jazzycoder said:


> Hi my fellow AAPC memembers:
> 
> I am currently living in Alabama and trying to find a job here is very hard and as a coder is even harder. I am thinking about moving to the Atlanta area and just wanted to get the opinions of some coders that live in the Atlanta about the job market.
> 
> thanks



You may want to contact the Local Chapter in Atlanta as a starting point for getting the information you are requesting.  I think the local chapter officers could steer you in the right direction and give you some insight.  When I considered moving to Atlanta several years ago, I started by looking online at the ajc.com and I saw tons of job openings in all differant specialties.  Look up their hospitals websites, I'm sure they would have listings there as well, staffing/temp agencies too.

But my first choice would be to contact the local chapter officers of the Atlanta chapter, they may have some leads on open positions or be able to put you in contact with the right person/people.

I wish you luck.


----------



## jazzycoder (Oct 16, 2012)

thanks for the advice that's what I will do


----------

